# Handy Menüprogrammierung



## Krauthammer (25. Okt 2004)

Hallo liebe Programmierer. 

ich habe ein Samsung SGH-E800 und habe vor die Menüführung umzuprogrammieren. Das Hauptmenü beim E-800 ist so wie in den meisten Handys auf einer Seite angeordnet, also wenn man auf Menü drückt, dann erscheint alles übersichtlich auf einer Seite und das will ich ändern in einer Menüführung wie beim SGH-E700. Wenn man auf Menü drückt dann blättert man mit schönen Hintergrundbildern. Ich dachte mir zuerst durch modden die Handysoftware zu verschönern aber so einfach ist es nicht. In manchen Foren las ich das es nur mit Borland möglich wäre. 
Ich habe alle Programme von Java Sun, einschließlich das Java SDK fürs E-800. Nun kommen trotzdem Zweifel auf, ob ich damit nur Spiele programmieren kann oder die ganze Software fürs Handy. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Firmware (*.cla und *.tfs) umzuprogrammieren? Oder muß ich die Software komplett umprogrammieren? 
Ich brauche keine Anleitung wie ich programmieren soll, sondern nur ein Anhaltspunkt mit welcher Programmiersoftware ich hier anfangen soll. Welche gängige Programmiersprache wird für Handys verwendet? Java für Spiele ist mir klar aber für Interfaces? Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Stefan1200 (25. Okt 2004)

Die Firmware vom Handy kannst du *nicht* mit Java umprogrammieren.

Habe mal diesen Beitrag ins Java 2 MicroEdition Forum verschoben.


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Firmware vom Handy kannst du *nicht* mit Java umprogrammieren.
> 
> Habe mal diesen Beitrag ins Java 2 MicroEdition Forum verschoben.



Danke Stefan. Aber ich würde gerne wissen, mit welchem Compiler Handyfirmwares geschrieben werden. Ist es C++ oder Delphi oder ....


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (25. Okt 2004)

Großteils in C oder C++ würde ich mal sagen. Wobei einige Handy ein gekauftes Mini-Betriebssystem haben, auf dem die herstellerspezifische Firmware aufbaut. Teile des Betriebssystems werden vermutlich direkt in ASM geschrieben sein.

Weil es aber so oder so keinen Quellcode zu Handy-Firmware gibt, bleibt nur der Weg der Disassemblierung des gesamtes Flashroms. Wenn man Geduld und etwas Ahnung hat, kann man da sicher "kleinere" Sachen wie die Bindung an eine bestimmte SIM-Card o.ä. aushebeln. Wobei man selbst dann schätzungsweise den Checksum-Algorithmus finden und entweder auf die eine oder andere Art umgehen muß. Eine größere Änderung - und eine Änderung des Menüs würde ich in diesem Kontext bereits als solche betrachten - wäre aber selbst für Profis ein größeres Projekt.

Also vergiß es einfach schnell wieder. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann mal Handys deren Oberfläche tatsächlich komplett in Java geschrieben ist (einfacheres Branding usw.). Aber selbst dann werden sich die Hersteller sicher was einfallen lassen, daß man die Oberfläche nicht so leicht ändern kann.


----------



## Krauthammer (25. Okt 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Das kann ich dann wohl vergessen. Schade. Um das Unlocken geht es mir nicht. Das ist recht simpel. Manchmal reicht schon flashen oder den Bootloader tauschen. Dann muß ich mir einfallen lassen, wie ich zumindest eine Picturetable aus der Firmware heraushole. Ich habe ein Hexfile der Firmware und die *.cla und *.tfs Datei. Da werde ich ein bischen rumtüffteln. 
Ich bedanke mich nochmals für Deine kompetente Antwort.


----------

